# Probleme sur pkg binutils

## squaley

Salut !

J'ai installé une gentoo 1.4_rc2, il y 2 semaines, sur un P133.

Ce matin, suite à l'annonce de la 1.4_rc3, je decide de faire :

 - emerge sync

 - emerge -u world

A priori le pkg binutils doit être mis à jours mais lors de compile de celui ci, j'ai des erreur sur "regex.o" et ca stop.

Quelqu'un a t'il le même probleme ?

----------

## DuF

Quelle version de binutils utilises-tu ?

Perso pour la version 2.13.90.0.18 => aucun souci de compilation.

C'est quoi tes FLAGS de compilation ?

----------

## groutchopok

bon je viens d'installer la 1.4_rc2 comme toi...

mais tu vois au lieu de mettre à jour systématiquement mieux vaut attendre. car en effet si tu rencontre des problèmes c peut être dû aux différences entre rc et rc3.

essayes si tu veux vraiment mettre la rc2 à jour vers la rc3 de fair un emerge gcc, glib c et Cie. enfin toute la base.

sinons un emerge system pourrait arranger ça mais ça va te pendre un max de temps (surtout sur un p133   :Shocked:  !)

mais mon avis perso c : ne pas faire de maj systématique et ne mettre à jour que les progz dont j'ai vraiment besoin.

 si la base es tbonne et stable à quoi bon la mettre à jour? quelques patchs de sécurités à la limite suffisent!

----------

## DuF

Si il est en stable autant qu'il mette à jour, en stable normalement les paquets sont toujours bons et ils apportent toujours qqchose !

Sinon autant ne pas utiliser une gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## squaley

En effet, je vais attendre un peu au lieu de m'affoler sur les updates.

En ce qui concerne l'installation d'une gentoo sur un P133, je confirme c'est la folie.

En fait, j'ai abandonner au bout de 2 jours de compile et j'ai fais un pseudo cross-compil sur un P3-600. 

En ce qui concerne les CFLAGS, j'ai mis (je suis au taf alors j'ai pas moyen de verifier)

 march=i586 -O3 -pipe

Je crois que c'est le truc de base. Si certain connaisse des optims, je suis preneur.

----------

## groutchopok

a propos de ce que tu dis DuF :

oui mais dans ce cas on met à jour tout les jours! 

je comprends pas qu'on puisse aimer voir sa machine toujours occupée à être mise à jour plutot que de l'utiliser intenssément.  :Confused: 

par exemple, je programme bcp en C, asm et pas mal d'autres langages. pour moi ou pour mon boulot. ben j'ai pas besoins de mettre à jour TOUT le temps. juste 2 fois par ans dans les grandes largeurs (et encore...) et quelques petites maj locales de progz.

sinon ça peut être intéréssant pour un serveur d'être maj de la sorte. mais là encore : autant ne prendre que des patchs (si possible) ça evite de bloquer la machine. (même si une maj ne la bloque pas forcément mais bon...)

si y a bien un truc que je faisais souvent à mes débuts de linux, c t mettre à jourmon système! et ça m'a servi à quoi? pas à grand chose...je n'ai pas appris ni utiliser bcp mon système de la sorte.

bon c un peu flou ce que je dis là mais ne le prenez pas comme si j'étais contre la mise à jour. simplement je pense qu'il faut rester terre à terre, avoir une bonne politique de maj pour moi c de faire des maj nécéssaire et pas systématique parce qu'une proposition de maj est faite...

enfin, la "politique" de maj qu'on adopte c quelque chose qui mûrit à l'utilisation...

et j'ai vu marqué nulle part que la gentoo existait pour être mise à jour toutes les semaines   :Cool: 

bah allez méditez bien ça. et posez  vous bien la question de la nécéssité de mettre à jour tel ou tel paquet...parce que j'en vois déjà d'ici qui vont mettre à jour tout le temps et qui des lors que ça va planter vont se dire "j'aurais pas du mettre à jour ce paquet...ça marchait trés bien avant".

 :Wink: 

et sur ce je vous laisse...je vais mettre à jour totalement ma 1.4_rc2 en 1.4_rc3..

meuh non je déconne  :Laughing: 

----------

## groutchopok

squaley : 

va voir ici --> http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html

c niquel chrome leur optimisations.   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *Quote:*   

> et j'ai vu marqué nulle part que la gentoo existait pour être mise à jour toutes les semaines

 

J'ai vu marqué nul part qu'il fallait attendre que ce soit marqué quelque part pour mettre à jour toutes les semaines (ou en gros faire ce que l'on souhaite de sa gentoo) !

J'ai effacé ce que j'ai dit (sauf un petit passage  :Wink:  ), car totalement hors topic, si tu veux parler de la gentoo et de ses possibilités, intérêts, fais un new thread !

----------

## groutchopok

Bon tu ma mal compris.

je critiquais pas le fait que gentoo propose des MAJ régulièrement, et du maximum de paquet.

au contraire c génial : PUISQUE ça laisse la liberté maximum à l'utilisateur de mettre à jour OU  NON tel ou tel paquet. il est le roi quoi!

et bien entendu : la facilité et le suivie des MAJ m'intérésse carrément! j'en ai marre de me tapper des recompiles à la main avec le ./configure foireux qui trouve pas mes prog instalé   :Laughing: 

et quand je dis faire des mise à jour je parle pas d'un emerge sync...cette commande ne sert qu'à rester à jour sur l'arbre portage afin de connaitre les evolutions et quelques autres trucs.

je parle maj importanate quand ça touche le système lui-même.

pour ce qui est de mettre à jour le noyau je peus te dire que si ton matériel a toujours été pris en compte entièrement alors c pas primordiale de le mettre à jour. ça fait 4 ans que je fouine dans le noyau et, par exemple, sur une machine type 1er pentium je proposerais plutot de garder un 2.2 plutot qu'un 2.4. et y a encore plein d'arguments au niveau concept système qu'on etallera pas ici mais qui vont dans ce sens.

et il est même souvent conseillé de ne faire appliquer que les patchs de sécurité sur un noyau plutot que de prendre une nouvelle version qui elle naura pas été complètement lavé de ses possibilités de trou de sécu...

pour ce qui est des nouvelles version de drivers pour les cartes graphiques là encore il faut bien peser le pour et le contre :

si t'as une TNT2, ça sert strictement à rien de mettre à jour ton driver vu que les fonctionnalités de cette carte sont prises en compte, et ce parfaitement, depuis 1 1/2 déjà...les nouvelles versiosn apportent surtout au niveau des nouvelles cartes. tu changes pas de crate graphiques tout les moi non?  :Wink: 

je vais te dire pkoi j'ai pris la gentoo :

-PAS pour ses paquet maj régulièrement, même si il est intéréssant de voir un nouveau programme que je veux etre trés vite intégré dans l'arbre portage

-MAIS : parce que j'ai pu me compiler entièrement une distrib Linux sur ma bécane. Et ça seul une LFS aurait pu me convenir (en comparaison à gentoo) et non une debian qui est compilée de manière générale pour les i386 et i586...

moi je veus du customisé à mort, du spécifique, du trés près de mon système : la gentoo m'offre ça!

tu dis :

"Utiliser une gentoo pour ne la mettre à jour qu'une fois par an n'a pas vraiment de sens" 

pkoi ça n'aurait pas de sens? il n'y a aucune "règle" qui dis cela...et c d'ailleurs le point fort de la gentoo : y a aucunes règles! libertés maximum à l'utilisateur.

si mon système fonctionne bien dès le départ, que tout mon matériel est bien pris en compte, que tout mes programmes sont optimisé pour ma machine et qu'ils sont dénués de bug...je vois pas l'intéret d'aller les changer la semaine d'après pour me taper si ça se trouve plus de problème qu'autre chose.

bon bien sur il faut des beta testeur, des mecs qui essaient les nouvelles verions voir les nouveaux programmes..je le fais moi aussi : mais pas systématiquement. sino on en sortirait pas. et puis ta machine qui fait 5mn de maj...je veux bien mais recompile un noyau en 5 min c que t'as une bonne machine. ce qui n'est pas mon cas car la mienne a 3 an 1/2.

la base du système en soit, ne mérite pas d'être mise à jour régulièrement. d'ailleurs les programmeurs du kernel le disent bien : il vaut mieux utiliser un vieux noyau compilé au poil et patché bien comme il faut plutot qu'un nouveau noyau qui n'en est encore a ses débuts et qui n'a pas encore étrainer tout les tests à l'utilisation. hum...je rejoins là un peu l'esprit des mecs de debian mais bon...  :Laughing: 

par contre (et ça je l'ai pas mentionné car je me suis fixé sur la bse du système) :

si il y a bien des programmes à mettre à jour c'est ceux qui ne touche pas l'intégrité du système. en gros : tout paquets gnome, utilitaires,  wm...et cie.

ça c'est si on a enive de voir le design changer et avoir de nouvelles fonctionnalités apparaitre...après libre à nous de grader ou non les anciens paquets.

mais gnome 2.2 marche bien sur Xfree 3.5  par exmeple. et si la personne connait par coeur son Xfrre et qu'il fonctionne au poil : a quoi bon le passé à la dernière version 4.3 si ça ne lui apporte pas plus que ça?

avant de faire une mise à jour je pense qu'il faut bien peser le pour et le contre de ce que ça va nous apporter...si c mineur voir nul (et c le cas entre 2 maj espassée d'1 semaine...)  y a pas d'interêt. 

quand je dit mineur je veux dire que ça corrige quelques bug qui nous ont pas touchés, que ça rajoute une nouvelle fonctionnalité pour tel materiel qu'on a pas...etc...

quand je dis terre à terre je veux dire par là qu'il y un juste milieu entre installer un Linux et jamais le mettre à jour et installer un linux et le mettre à jour 2 fois par semaines. c tout. enfin tout dépend de ce qu'on met à jour régulièrement aussi.

"Si personne ne met à jour, personne ne fait de rapports de bugs !"

c vrai, là je dois dire on peut pas le nier. mais tout le monde n'a pas forcément le temps de s'occuper à faire des rapports de bugs...et je suis de ceux là : j'ai besoin d'un système stable, performant et qui soit fiable dans la durée. je laisse aux autres personnes ayant plus de temps 

de jouer ce rôle. cela dit : j'aimerais bien avoir le temps de faire des rapports de bug. malheureusement mon travail me l'interdit.

maintenant si tu me dis que la gentoo est pas faite pour moi je me pose la question suivante : n'est elle pas pour moi parce que je n'en ai pas la même utilisation que toi (maj troute les semaines, rapports de bugs...) ?????

franchement : même une gentoo 1.2 jamais mise à jour (c pas mon cas mais quand même) ça retse une gentoo...et personne n'a dit qu'il fallait FORCEMENT la mettre à jour toute les semaines non?

cette distrib est faite pour tout le monde, elle se limite aucunement à tel ou tel type de personne. (moyenenant quelques connaissances en info tout de même) Elle est faite pour toi, pour moi, pour tout ceux qui en ont envie...

moi j'ai compris la philosophie Gentoo comme ça : "Construit TA distrib avec TES envies"

Et c'est, je crois, ce que fais de mieux l'equipe gentoo : dérouler le tapis rouge à nos envies!

----------

## groutchopok

ben dis...tu m'en fais écrire des tartines toi!   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *groutchopok wrote:*   

> moi j'ai compris la philosophie Gentoo comme ça : "Construit TA distrib avec TES envies" 

 

Dans ce cas ne pas dire que ceux qui mettent à jour tout le temps sont "idiots" (extrapolation de ce que tu as dit) ou pas mûr !

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses cheveux !

----------

## groutchopok

Eh ben ça à pas l'air de tye coler bcp non?

ce que j'ai fait jusque là c t dire mon opinion et donc dire ce QUE moi je fais.

apres pour les autres c juste un conseil, je préconise pas. tu préconises toi?

et je limite pas ma vision à certains utilisateurs qui devraient être "comme moi". parce que si on prend ce que tu dis plus haut tu essais de me dire que si je mets pas à jour régulièrement (au moins presque comme toi) alors la gentoo est pas pour moi. je vois où c marqué qu'une ditrib est faire pour telle ou telle personne. les gens font ce qu'ils veulent (avec leur cheuveux aussi, c vrai!)

et surtout j'extrapole pas ce que disent les autres   :Laughing: 

et si tu lis bien ce que j'ai marqué  (c assez long d'ailleurs...) : je ne fais en aucun mention d'idiots ou de "pas mûr"...

et si ça t'amuse d'extrapoler tu pourras aussi voir que d'un certain côté je regrette de pas pourvoir faire mienne l'occupation de faire des rapports de bugs etc...(et donc de mettre à jour avec une certaine régularité certain de mes paquets). et mee si tu lis entre certaine ligne tu liras : rien!   :Laughing: . ah bah non j'ai taper 2 fois sur "ret"...

hum on peut passer mon texte au détécteur de mots clés Echelon aussi...

"Chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses cheveux !" 

ah ba hok! (d'ailleurs j'en ai pu bcpde cheuveux...)

alors on en reste là si j'ai bien compris? si c pu la peine de confronter ses opinions, ses choix etc...  

ce qui est cool avec les forums c que ça laisse toute les occasions aux users d'être off-topic.  :Laughing: 

----------

## edomaur

Moi, tout refaire 5 fois depuis zéro, ça m'a permis de me remettre à niveau avec le monde Unix. J'ai encore des trous de mémoire, mais dans l'ensemble les vieux réflexes sont revenus  :Smile: 

Ma politique à moi, maintenant que j'ai une machine stable, est plutôt d'attendre un moment pour faire les mises à jour, et encore pas de tout. Je sais que si d'aventure qqn obtient sans condition la doc des chips graphiques de SiS (série 310/315) et qu'il fait une mise à jour de XFree, je ferai l'update sans réfléchir !! Mais autrement, ce petit jeu sera réservé à ma bécane de test.

Autrement voilà, Gentoo c'est très cool, et c'est tellement mieux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pour ma part je suis d'accord avec groutchopok.

Je pense qu'il faut regarder avant d'upgrader ce qu'apporte la nouvelle version. Si on ne comprends même pas ce qui est amélioré, ou si les fonctionnalités ajoutées ne nous serviront jamais, alors je ne vois pas l'intérêt.

Maintenant si c'est une mise à jour d'une faille de sécurité, et que notre PC est tout le temps connecté au Net, alors là, oui, il vaut mieux mettre à jour.

Si le système est stable et réponds exactement à nos attentes, pourquoi vouloir le mettre à jour (hormis pour les béta testeurs évidemment...)?

----------

## DuF

groutchopok => je veux bien intervenir sur le sujet sur un thread prévu à cet effet, et remette en parti ce que j'ai enlevé, ici je trouve ça inutile car aucun lien avec binutils !

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pourquoi être aussi sectaire?

On a quand même le droit de faire des digressions dans un fil, même si ça n'a plus rien à voir avec le sujet original...

----------

## DuF

Tout simplement parce que un des intérêts du forum c'est sa fonction rechercher, et si un francophone cherche une réponse sur le pkg binutils il va se retrouver face à une discussion sur les points intéressants et initéressants de la gentoo, proche du troll ! Très pratique de se taper tout ce texte pour au bout du compte ne pas avoir forcément de réponse à ce que l'on cherche !

Je ne suis pas sectaire, plutot ouvert au dialogue mais déjà là je fais l'effort de répondre alors que je suis off topic, donc c'est la dernière ici tant que ça ne parle pas de binutils !

----------

